# A few of my mantids



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2008)

Lets begin with the most wanted orchid mantis, shall we?

L5 female:







more distance:






Now for for the _pseudovates arizonae_

A L3 nymph:






same nymph, but a stick bug fell out of my curtains XD






another nymph, it's sharp but too bad of the flash tho :/






L3+L2 nymphs:


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 20, 2008)

now for more:

spirit

(pre sub adult _phyllocrania paradoxa_)






weird version of playing dead:






this pic was taken a few days later, she escaped and i found her in front of my window:






and this probably the last pic i took of my tenodera:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 20, 2008)

Enjoyed the pics, idolomantis.  I especially liked the weird version of playing dead! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 20, 2008)

:lol: SILLY BABIES!


----------



## shorty (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice pics. I'm ordering some Phyllocrania paradoxa nymphs on Monday for the first time. I'm really excited to get them as I've never raised this species before and I've always wanted to. They just look so amazing! Alls I have raised is your typical looking mantids (i.e. budwings, wide arms, giant asians, europeans, and chinese) Wish me luck!


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow, spirit grew a little!


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 21, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> :lol: SILLY BABIES!


AHAHAHA those unicorns indeed look silly

and yes, asa, spirit did grew an inch..

some pics of my brand new, awesome,...

DEROPLATYS DESICCATA!!!

finger+deroplatys+camera+random elastic band?






aww... is he a little shy?






now at daylight:


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, congrats on your new baby! Is he an only child or will he have a mate?


----------



## Pelle (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice pics!

The Pseudovates are doing fine by the looks of it


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelle said:


> Nice pics!The Pseudovates are doing fine by the looks of it


yep  

when i touch them they jump a few inch away  

and katnapper: no i have 10 of them.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yep  when i touch them they jump a few inch away
> 
> and katnapper: no i have 10 of them.


Cool, idolo.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Nov 30, 2008)

AWSOME. I'm bugless and im sooo jeolus.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2008)

Instead of starting a new thread, i'll update this one.

I'm going to sdtart with the deroplatys desiccata, which has two jobs:

First job is actor, her speciality is playing dead, like demonstrated below:






Her second job is camoeflage expert, she's very good at it. Der will demonstrate here:






Now here is my acromantis, sitting on a stick.

I believe she's subadult, or presub, i can't see the wingbuds without using a microscope.






My orchid loves being pretty on her flower, these are her favorite spots:






And






Although she still is pretty serious sometimes:






Is it just me or does it looks like she wears a dress...

anyway matters not.

In the next post you'll find: ghosts like sunbathing, and ghosts camoeflage


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2008)

Now this ghost male loves suunbathing on my bed:






It appears he saw something, a ghost maybe?






This above image is pretty cool:


----------



## revmdn (Dec 30, 2008)

Great photos, mantids are so fun!


----------



## dafke14 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice pics


----------

